# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  الگوریتم برای شناسایی اثر انگشت

## sogoli_3

سلام
روش هاي شناسايي اثر انگشت به چندگروه زیر  تقسيم مي شود :
- روش هاي ساختاري
- روش هاي شبكه عصبي
- روش هاي آماري
- روش هاي تبديلي
- روش هاي تركيبي
- روش هاي فراكتالي
من الگوريتم يكي از اين روش ها رو لازم دارم . البته اگه الگوریتمهای روش فرکتالی باشه بهتره. کسی میتونه در این مورد کمک کنه؟
ممنون

----------


## Akam Zandi

من از جند تایی از اون ها سر در می یارم ولی از روش فرکتالی, نه.

----------


## it4six

خیلی معذرت حالا که این تاپیک باز شده کسی می تونه حداقل یه روش رو ارائه بده

----------


## ar.shirazi

روش شبکه های عصبی، کارآمد و زیباست. البته الان تا جایی که من میدانم گرایش بیشتر به سمت الگوریتمهای ژنتیک میباشد. اما کلا برای طبقه بندی الگو و تشخیص الگو، شبکه های عصبی یک راه جالب است

----------


## maskofgod

من اینکار رو انجام میدم 
با الگوریتم ژنتیک یا عصبی
البته گمونم عصبی بهتر جواب میده.
اگر در مورد قیمت به تفاهم رسیدیم در خدمتم
اما اگر خودتون میخواهید انجام بدید یه سری توضیحات کلی میتونم براتون ارایه بدم.
به زودی وبسایتم هم در اختیار عموم قرار خواهد گرفت که میتونید مقالات بسیار عالی در زمینه الگوریتم نویسی در اوون پیدا کنید
گرچه همینجا هم مطالب ارزشمندی هست.
با تشکر
ح.حاتمی

----------


## sogoli_3

خوب ، حالا که بحث شروع شد ، اگه بخوام روی شبکه عصبی  در مورد اثر انگشت کار کنم، کسی الگوریتمی در این زمینه داره؟

----------


## ar.shirazi

> خوب ، حالا که بحث شروع شد ، اگه بخوام روی شبکه عصبی  در مورد اثر انگشت کار کنم، کسی الگوریتمی در این زمینه داره؟


بهترین الگوریتم برای این کار، الگوریتم های Back propagation است.

----------


## maskofgod

دوست عزیز با سلام مجدد
این مبحث یک جزیی از Image Recognition هست اگر میخواهید دنبال کنید باید توی این مبحث ادامه بدید.
پروژه پایانی من هم دقیقا همین مبحث البته در پردازش عکسهای MRI مغزی بود.
کتاب معروفی هم جعفرنژاد ترجمه کرده نویسندش رافائل گونزالز هست .که بسیار کتاب معروفی هست در این زمینه.

----------


## راضیه نظری

با سلام 
آیا از دوستان کسی تا حالا تشخیص اثر انگشت کار کرده؟ کسی میدونه روش شناسایی رگه در تشخیص اثر انگشت چیه؟ بهترین روش برای پروژه تشخیص اثر انگشت چیه؟

----------


## راضیه نظری

> من اینکار رو انجام میدم 
> با الگوریتم ژنتیک یا عصبی
> البته گمونم عصبی بهتر جواب میده.
> اگر در مورد قیمت به تفاهم رسیدیم در خدمتم
> اما اگر خودتون میخواهید انجام بدید یه سری توضیحات کلی میتونم براتون ارایه بدم.
> به زودی وبسایتم هم در اختیار عموم قرار خواهد گرفت که میتونید مقالات بسیار عالی در زمینه الگوریتم نویسی در اوون پیدا کنید
> گرچه همینجا هم مطالب ارزشمندی هست.
> با تشکر
> ح.حاتمی


اگر میشه لطف کنید در مورد بهترین روش تشخیص اثر انگشت توصیح بدین؟ آیا روش ترکیبی بهتر جواب نمیده؟

----------


## modern_amin

سورسش هست تو  codeproject

----------


## مهندس کوچولوو

[QUOTE=maskofgod;647035]من اینکار رو انجام میدم 
با الگوریتم ژنتیک یا عصبی
البته گمونم عصبی بهتر جواب میده.
اگر در مورد قیمت به تفاهم رسیدیم در خدمتم
اما اگر خودتون میخواهید انجام بدید یه سری توضیحات کلی میتونم براتون ارایه بدم.
به زودی وبسایتم هم در اختیار عموم قرار خواهد گرفت که میتونید مقالات بسیار عالی در زمینه الگوریتم نویسی در اوون پیدا کنید
گرچه همینجا هم مطالب ارزشمندی هست.
با تشکر
ح.حاتمی

سلام اگر امکانش هست یک راه ارتباطی برای من بذارید

----------


## مهندس کوچولوو

سلام
لطفا راه ارتباطی بگذارید آقای حاتمی

----------


## Faeze soleymani

[QUOTE=sogoli_3;637189]سلام
روش هاي شناسايي اثر انگشت به چندگروه زیر  تقسيم مي شود :
- روش هاي ساختاري
- روش هاي شبكه عصبي
- روش هاي آماري
- روش هاي تبديلي
- روش هاي تركيبي
- روش هاي فراكتالي
من الگوريتم يكي از اين روش ها رو لازم دارم . البته اگه الگوریتمهای روش فرکتالی باشه بهتره. کسیمیتونه در این مورد کمک کنه؟
ممنون[/QUOTE

----------


## Faeze soleymani

سلام خسته نباشيد
من الگوريتم هاي تشخيص هويت مبتني براثرانگشت روميخوام لطفاكمك كنيد

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

جهت بدست آوردن تکمیلی در مورد تشخیص اثر انگشت به این پست مراجعه کنید.

----------

